# Where to buy tree bark online?



## soundsmith (Oct 26, 2015)

I have had zero luck finding pieces of tree bark to purchase online. I need to make a hide like you see RobC and many others use, with 2-3 *thin* pieces of bark hot glued together. I can find slabs (too thick), strips of birch (too thin). I found some ZooMed habitat backing tiles that have thin pieces of cork bark - however - they are glued to a thick piece of processed cork that is about 3/4" thick, much too thick for my needs, and I'm not sure how easily it can be separated, if at all, or without damaging the thin bark layer. Anybody know where I can find what I am looking for? I realize some people will say "just go outside and get some" but I don't know where to go or if it will be safe to use. Perhaps someone has some pieces or can easily procure some and sell+ship to me?

---------- Post added 10-26-2015 at 04:18 PM ----------

I may have found some pieces on Etsy after all...


----------



## Beary Strange (Oct 26, 2015)

You *need* to make a hide like RobC? Oh jeez. e____e

I've seen people get some pretty good deals on eBay, stores that specialize in taxidermy (because it's used for naturalistic mountings). Worst case scenario, a major reptile dealer carries it, albeit for a premium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Oct 26, 2015)

soundsmith said:


> I have had zero luck finding pieces of tree bark to purchase online. I need to make a hide like you see RobC and many others use, with 2-3 *thin* pieces of bark hot glued together. I can find slabs (too thick), strips ...


Etsy link??


----------



## fowlmoodmandy (Oct 26, 2015)

you can find some cork bark tiles if you google cork bark tiles with some of the flooring and wall companies.


----------



## soundsmith (Oct 27, 2015)

viper69 said:
			
		

> Etsy link??


I already purchased the specific item for sale, so you cannot view it any more. However, here is a link to the seller's other items in that category, they do have 3 other listings for more/other bark. This is an image of the bark I purchased:







The sizes are approximately: 3-1/2" x 13", 3" x 12", 4" x 12" and 3" x 12-1/2". Should be perfect once I cut them down.

There are a few other sellers that have bark for sale as well if you search around on there.



			
				fowlmoodmandy said:
			
		

> you can find some cork bark tiles if you google cork bark tiles with some of the flooring and wall companies.


I did find the tiles you are talking about, but nothing that fit what I was looking for. I wanted natural pieces.


----------



## viper69 (Oct 27, 2015)

soundsmith said:


> I already purchased the specific item for sale, so you cannot view it any more. However, here is a link to the seller's other items in that category, they do have 3 other listings for more/other bark. This is an image of the bark I purchased:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much appreciated!


----------



## dementedlullaby (Oct 27, 2015)

I think Hobo was the one who originally posted this site so cred goes to him.

http://www.corkstore.com/Products/Virgin-Cork-Bark


I'm kinda curious what a 20lb box of cork bark looks like. I'd imagine that's a lot of cork bark lol. They sell smaller quantities too though. I think if you want specific sized you can e-mail them but they only sell it by the lb instead of 20lb.


----------



## soundsmith (Oct 27, 2015)

dementedlullaby said:


> I think Hobo was the one who originally posted this site so cred goes to him.
> 
> http://www.corkstore.com/Products/Virgin-Cork-Bark
> 
> ...


Yeah, I found them as well, but from what I have bought already in the past and seen in stores, cork flats are also a bit thick for what I was looking for. I was considering getting 1lb from them but it said "out of stock" so I moved on.


----------



## Tenevanica (Nov 20, 2015)

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/wood.html
The only bark that's there is cork bark, but they sell each piece individually so you can see exactly which piece you will receive.


----------



## EDED (Nov 20, 2015)

Pangea reptiles have it cheap I think you can ask for specific sizes too


----------



## MrsHaas (Dec 4, 2015)

https://www.pangeareptile.com/store/bulk-wholesale-cork-bark.html#/product/30045

Yup... Way cheaper my friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soli (Dec 6, 2015)

Black Panther Zoological is also a great place for cork bark, especially if you want less than 5 pounds. Only place I know of where you can buy cork 1 pound at a time. They also take requests for shapes/size too. 
I've bought cork bark from Pangea and Black Panther and they were both fantastic.


----------



## Stranger (Dec 10, 2015)

Out of curiosity what did you pay for those 4 12"inch pieces? I know you don't want the "go outside" suggestion, but I just got at least 10lbs of cork off a dead tree and have since baked/boiled it and it is fine for use now.


----------

